# En mi sector la gente comienza a perder el juicio y a sudar de todo.



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

Os hablo de NPC's, no son gente despierta y aún así ya petan.

Sector transporte y logística. Almacenes.

El otro día baja el jefazo a pegar gritos y a echar broncas al que pille. Pues uno se le empezo a reir en la cara.

Pero la típica risa de locura, a lo joker, sin razones, a bocajarro.

El jefazo, un tío alto grandote se quedó mudo y se subió otra vez para arriba. No ha habido represalias.

Yo llevo un par de meses en los que voy a rendimiento mínimo. En vez de despedirme me ofrecieron ascenso, que no acepté.

Quiero dejar de remar pero no me atrevo. Esto es hacer el gilipollas. Como consiga paguita de loco por 500€ a la mierda todo.


----------



## roquerol (25 Feb 2022)

en mi sector, IT, sí que veo algo más de pasotismo... pero claro, hay mucho crack que ha estado casi 2 años de teletrabajo y se ha visto que currar, poquito. Ahora vuelta a la oficina y los números no salen...


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> en mi sector, IT, sí que veo algo más de pasotismo... pero claro, hay mucho crack que ha estado casi 2 años de teletrabajo y se ha visto que currar, poquito. Ahora vuelta a la oficina y los números no salen...



Yo es que paso de trabajar en la privada, no hay ningún incetivo.

Voy con un perfil bajo a moverme un poco y ya. Pero aún así dedicar 8h + transporte + preparación me mata por dentro y no lo veo sostenible más de 1 año. No puedo. Cuando eres consciente de la realidad no puedes.


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Feb 2022)

Es lógico sentir que se está haciendo el gilipollas trabajando en un sistema que premia mucho más al que no hace nada, eso forma parte del planning giliprogre en comunión con la agenda 2030 y el NWO, junto con la plandemia y la actual guerra rusa, todo converge e un mismo objetivo, llevarnos a la ruina y a la miseria en occidente, y no lo hacen por capricho o simple mala fe, lo hacen para que dejemos de consumir "sus" recursos.

Van a por nosotros, sed conscientes de que todo forma parte del mismo plan y nada es casualidad.


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

A mi amigo le han dado paguita de 1500 y ahora dice que quiere volver a trabajar porque si el día de mañana les la quitan ni tendrá cotizado ni sabrá hacer nada 

Además de FUNCIVAGO quiere pasar a la privada de lo suyo para empezar desde0 porque no tiene experiencia de ingeniero


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> A mi amigo le han dado paguita de 1500 y ahora dice que quiere volver a trabajar porque si el día de mañana les la quitan ni tendrá cotizado ni sabrá hacer nada
> 
> Además de FUNCIVAGO quiere pasar a la privada de lo suyo para empezar desde0 porque no tiene experiencia de ingeniero



No me lo creo.

Así de simple.


----------



## maxkuiper (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> No me lo creo.
> 
> Así de simple.



Como hay dios que es así. En la admon no soporta la propaganda frninazi trans y charos y borregos


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Como hay dios que es así. En la admon no soporta la propaganda frninazi trans y charos y borregos



En la privada hay la misma o más.

La diferencia es que en la admon puedes sudar que estás blindado.


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> En la privada hay la misma o más.
> 
> La diferencia es que en la admon puedes sudar que estás blindado.



La misma una polla he estado en centros de salud y edificios públicos fuera de Euskadi y ni no hay nada. Como vengas aquí se te caen los cojones.

Además dice que la inflación y recortes se comerán los sueldos públicos y en la privada si eres cualificado con experiencia se ganará mucho más en comparación en el futuro próximo.

Eso ocmontar algo por tu cuenta.

La verdad que vivir de mendigo oficial siempre con miedo a que te lo quiten tampoco es salud


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> La misma una polla he estado en centros de salud y edificios públicos fuera de Euskadi y ni no hay nada. Como vengas aquí se te caen los cojones.
> 
> Además dice que la inflación y recortes se comerán los sueldos públicos y en la privada si eres cualificado con experiencia se ganará mucho más en comparación en el futuro próximo.
> 
> ...



De funci estas blindado.

Si yo fuera funci estaría todo el día troleando charos grabadora en el bolsillo.


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> De funci estas blindado.
> 
> Si yo fuera funci estaría todo el día troleando charos grabadora en el bolsillo.



No estás blindado tienes que pasar por el aro en muchas cosas. Sólo eres un esclavo con más comodidad


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Feb 2022)

Qué cojones es NPC? 
Queréis hablar claro y no con siglas o anglicismos que denotan lo paletos y muertos de hambre que sois?

Habla claro o no toques los cojones con tus lloros de pobretón.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> No estás blindado tienes que pasar por el aro en muchas cosas. Sólo eres un esclavo con más comodidad



Eso te pasa en la privada con mucha más coacción.

En las grandes empresas ya hay departamentos de ¨inclusividad¨ y reciben dinero de la judiada a millones por meter mujeres, moronegros y maricones.

Ve a la página de ¨talento¨ de Ikea y échate unas risas. No hay un hombre blanco hetero.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué cojones es NPC?
> Queréis hablar claro y no con siglas o anglicismos que denotan lo paletos y muertos de hambre que sois?
> 
> Habla claro o no toques los cojones con tus lloros de pobretón.



Los personajes de videojuegos con los que interactúas que ya están programados, forman parte del juego.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> De funci estas blindado.
> 
> Si yo fuera funci estaría todo el día troleando charos grabadora en el bolsillo.



Estás blindado a cambio de renunciar a tu dignidad. Muchos perfiles se dan cuenta tarde y acaban mal de la chola.


----------



## roquerol (25 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué cojones es NPC?
> Queréis hablar claro y no con siglas o anglicismos que denotan lo paletos y muertos de hambre que sois?
> 
> Habla claro o no toques los cojones con tus lloros de pobretón.



En esta película lo explican de coña --> Free Guy (2021)


----------



## pacomer (25 Feb 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> en mi sector, IT, sí que veo algo más de pasotismo... pero claro, hay mucho crack que ha estado casi 2 años de teletrabajo y se ha visto que currar, poquito. Ahora vuelta a la oficina y los números no salen...



los de IT en carniceras con convenios laborales por debajo del de los auxiliares de limpieza y prejubilación forzosa a los 35 si no promocionan a gerentes son la reputa mierda entre todas las profesiones.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Estás blindado a cambio de renunciar a tu dignidad. Muchos perfiles se dan cuenta tarde y acaban mal de la chola.



Pues como en la privada pero sin tanta coacción.

No nos engañemos, hombre. Sin herencia o paga por loco, siendo hombre blanco, funci o látigo.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> los de IT en carniceras con convenios laborales por debajo del de los auxiliares de limpieza y prejubilación forzosa a los 35 si no promocionan a gerentes son la reputa mierda entre todas las profesiones.



Porque la mayoría son esto:







Basura sin sangre alienada e individualizada.

Suelen aficionarse a las criptos en su vaga esperanza.

En el foro tienes a puñaos.


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Porque la mayoría son esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hubieses metido 20mil en bitcoin en 2015 hoy en vez de 10mil tendrias 4 millones


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Si hubieses metido 20mil en bitcoin en 2015 hoy en vez de 10mil tendrias 4 millones



Y si hubieses sabido el número ganador de euromillones hace 10 años ahora serías rico y tendrías 10 años más.


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Y si hubieses sabido el número ganador de euromillones hace 10 años ahora serías rico y tendrías 10 años más.



Eso es azar el Bitcoin funciona y no lo crean y reparten los mismos


----------



## sirpask (25 Feb 2022)

Como ganar 1500€ al mes limpios sin trabajar. Esa es la cuadratura del círculo.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Eso es azar el Bitcoin funciona y no lo crean y reparten los mismos



Hay unos 11 lúmpenes de la peor calaña en mi empresa metidos en temas de bitcoin.

Solo por eso ya sé que a día de hoy, es una estafa robadinero. 

Pero haz lo que quieras. La mano invisible no es invisible.


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Hay unos 11 lúmpenes de la peor calaña en mi empresa metidos en temas de bitcoin.
> 
> Solo por eso ya sé que a día de hoy, es una estafa robadinero.
> 
> Pero haz lo que quieras. La mano invisible no es invisible.



Hasta el más tonto acierta en lo que funciona alguna vez


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Como ganar 1500€ al mes limpios sin trabajar. Esa es la cuadratura del círculo.



Trabajar para el estado en puestos tipo basurero/jardinero/enterrador/bedel de ayuntamiento.

Esos trabajos son los chollos para el remero. Conozco remeros ganando +3k que matarían por poder conseguirlos.

Desgraciadamente van por enchufe o cuota siendo mujer/moronegro/maricón.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Hasta el más tonto acierta en lo que funciona alguna vez



Lo de buscar pelotazos a posteriori está muy visto ya.


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Lo de buscar pelotazos a posteriori está muy visto ya.



Al menos trabajaras sin bozal


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Feb 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> En esta película lo explican de coña --> Free Guy (2021)



Es recomendable la peli?

la tengo en la lista de pelis por ver,

pero me da la impresión de comedia tonta.


----------



## vanderwilde (25 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> A mi amigo le han dado paguita de 1500 y ahora dice que quiere volver a trabajar porque si el día de mañana les la quitan ni tendrá cotizado ni sabrá hacer nada
> 
> Además de FUNCIVAGO quiere pasar a la privada de lo suyo para empezar desde0 porque no tiene experiencia de ingeniero



A los funcionarios no les revisan la pensión de invalidez, y a los que no lo son, o a los dos años, o se los traga el remero de por vida.


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> A los funcionarios no les revisan la pensión de invalidez, y a los que no lo son, o a los dos años, o se lo traga el remero.



En base a qué dices eso?

Mi amigo es fuci y se la han dado desde el 1 de febrero y le han puesto: revisable desde diciembre dec2022 por posibilidad razonable de mejoria 

Creo que hablas de funcis de antes de 2011 desdec2011 no son clases pasivas


----------



## esNecesario (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> *En mi sector la gente comienza a perder el juicio y a sudar de todo.*




Osea, como en este foro, pero de otra manera.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Feb 2022)

Cuando la gente se esfuerza y emplea muchísimo tiempo de su vida en adquirir unos conocimientos y en trabajar duro para obtener poquita recompensa, suele suceder, sí. Para qué tanto esfuerzo, si otros se lo llevan crudo tocándose los cojones porque son políticos y enchufados o tienen una placita de funcionata tocahuevos en algún sitio.


----------



## CaraCortada (25 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Como hay dios que es así. En la admon no soporta la propaganda frninazi trans y charos y borregos



Eso si me lo creo porque lo sufro a diario. LLega un momento en que se hace axfisiante y dia tras dia te acaba haciendo mella cual gota malaya. Para ellas no supone ningún esfuerzo porque es una forma habitual de comportamiento por naturaleza pero saben muy bien los efectos que produce en un hombre cuando lo practican todas a la vez como si trabajaran en equipo. Notas que te envuelve una atmosfera irracional y surrealista como si estuvieras durante el horario laboral en otro planeta donde rigen otras normas que consideran normal conductas que hasta hace unos años no se entendían desde una cabeza normal.


----------



## Ungaunga (25 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es recomendable la peli?
> 
> la tengo en la lista de pelis por ver,
> 
> pero me da la impresión de comedia tonta.



Comedia tontorrona pero tiene un pase. Buena factura técnica y guión simplón. Para ver mientras sesteas.


----------



## Tiresias (25 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es recomendable la peli?
> 
> la tengo en la lista de pelis por ver,
> 
> pero me da la impresión de comedia tonta.



Le harás un favor a tu cerebro si no la ves.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué cojones es NPC?
> Queréis hablar claro y no con siglas o anglicismos que denotan lo paletos y muertos de hambre que sois?
> 
> Habla claro o no toques los cojones con tus lloros de pobretón.



PNJ's en ROl


----------



## Bizarroff (25 Feb 2022)

A mi hace muchos años que me suda la polla todo en el trabajo, voy a ritmo caribeño y tampoco es que me digan nada a estas alturas porque a nadie le gusta que se le descojonen en la cara, que es lo que se suelen llevar cuando me vienen con chorradas. Es lo que tiene tener un contrato de hace más de 20 años y estar metido en el comité de empresa, es casi un sucedáneo de ser funcionario


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Es lógico sentir que se está haciendo el gilipollas trabajando en un sistema que premia mucho más al que no hace nada, eso forma parte del planning giliprogre en comunión con la agenda 2030 y el NWO, junto con la plandemia y la actual guerra rusa, todo converge e un mismo objetivo, llevarnos a la ruina y a la miseria en occidente, y no lo hacen por capricho o simple mala fe, lo hacen para que dejemos de consumir "sus" recursos.
> 
> Van a por nosotros, sed conscientes de que todo forma parte del mismo plan y nada es casualidad.



Pues si el sistema premia a los vagos y los inutiles, tu deberias tener un jeff Bezos colgando de cada webo.


----------



## poppom (25 Feb 2022)

No vivimos en una sociedad que busque la productividad. Se vive de la impresora.
Los medios de comunicación funcionan a perdidas.
Igual para las empresas del Paquibex, donde el BOEX-35 dirige la ficción.
Los que tuvieron que trabajar los días fuertes de la plandemia son los necesarios, el resto son prescindibles, algunos NPCs estallan al darse cuenta. Muchos saben que pasa algo pero no saben verbalizar lo o quién es el culpable. Suicidio, ansiedad, depresión y medicación son algunas vías de escape para la mente.
También está el foro.


----------



## Mentefria2 (25 Feb 2022)

En mi sector, Finanzas, hace meses que a la mayoría se la suda todo. El COVIC y la desaparición de la meritocracia en la vida real está haciendo estragos.


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> En mi sector, Finanzas, hace meses que a la mayoría se la suda todo. El COVIC y la desaparición de la meritocracia en la vida real está haciendo estragos.



Cuenta alguna anécdota como la del op hombre


----------



## max power (25 Feb 2022)

Mi compañero de trabajo lo ha hecho. Lleva 1 mes.


----------



## max power (25 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Estás blindado a cambio de renunciar a tu dignidad. Muchos perfiles se dan cuenta tarde y acaban mal de la chola.



Doy fe.

Solo se salvan los burbujitas.
La mayoria son NPCs.


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (25 Feb 2022)

Llevamos un par de décadas en las cuales asistimos a una psyop tras otra, perdiendo derechos que creíamos garantizados. Este proceso de perturbación genera unas condiciones en la salud mental de la sociedad que puede derivar fácilmente en situaciones de anomia y disolución, cuando la moral, la voluntad y el ánimo son finalmente quebrados, perdiéndose las ganas de vivir cuando las fuerzas centrífugas son superiores a las fuerzas centrípetas.


----------



## max power (25 Feb 2022)

Manolo De Escobar dijo:


> Llevamos un par de décadas en las cuales asistimos a una psyop tras otra, perdiendo derechos que creíamos garantizados. Este proceso de perturbación genera unas condiciones en la salud mental de la sociedad que puede derivar fácilmente en situaciones de anomia y disolución, cuando la moral, la voluntad y el ánimo son finalmente quebrados, perdiéndose las ganas de vivir cuando las fuerzas centrífugas son superiores a las fuerzas centrípetas.



Learned helplessness lo llaman o Indefension aprendida en cristiano.


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> El otro día baja el jefazo a pegar gritos y a echar broncas al que pille. Pues uno se le empezo a reir en la cara. Pero la típica risa de locura, *a lo joker*



Jaja, lo que me he reído cabronazo, me imagino la escena y me descojono.


----------



## Kareo (25 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué cojones es NPC?
> Queréis hablar claro y no con siglas o anglicismos que denotan lo paletos y muertos de hambre que sois?
> 
> Habla claro o no toques los cojones con tus lloros de pobretón.



Recuerdo entrar en burbuja hace mill años y entonces se hacía mención a los borregos de matrix, que vendrían a ser los NPCs (personaje no jugable de videojuego) de ahora. De hecho, veo que esta lleno de memes con los NPCs.






Personaje no jugador - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jonny Favourite (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> De funci estas blindado.
> 
> Si yo fuera funci estaría todo el día troleando charos grabadora en el bolsillo.



Yo soy laboral y es lo que hago pero sin grabadora

Me encanta cuando me escupen la palabra fascista y cerdo machista. 

Los trofeos a las charos hacen que me sienta joven


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

A muchos se nos ha pasado por la cabeza si me dan el imv dejo de trabajar. Pro la verdad es que para eso o bien Vives debajo del puente o aunque tengas vivienda pagada vivirías como un pordiosero comida facturas y muy poquito más.


----------



## manottas (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Os hablo de NPC's, no son gente despierta y aún así ya petan.
> 
> Sector transporte y logística. Almacenes.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que pasa cuando explotas/sangras a la gente al maximo.

Tienes una responsabilidad bestial en tu trabajo y cobrar 1200 euros...si los cobras.... Cuando llegas a casa tienes que pagar mas del 50% de tu sueldo por un apartamento de mierda; pagar un 15% de tu sueldo para poder encender una bombilla, ducharte o freirte un huevo ademas de pasar frio porque no puedes ni encender la calefaccion. Y ya para rematar, tienes a un gobierno/s extractivo/s que te sangra literalmente a impuestos que ni te permite tener un cochecito con ese sueldo, que te sangra en el abono transporte, que te sangra con el IVA, con el IBI, con la burocracia, con una sanidad que te chulea, con la educacion de tus hijos (si los puedes mantener con esa mierda de sueldo), asi etc etc.... y cuando ves tu cuenta del banco, ese que te cobra 32 euros de mantenimiento por 400 euros que tienes ahorrados.....

Y eso suponiendo que tengas un trabajo porque como tengas mas de 45 años y te quedes en paro te vas a convertir en un zombie laboral para el resto de tu vida.

Pues o te vuelves loco o mandas a tomar por c...lo a todo Dios


----------



## Baltasar G thang (25 Feb 2022)

Manolo De Escobar dijo:


> Llevamos un par de décadas en las cuales asistimos a una psyop tras otra, perdiendo derechos que creíamos garantizados. Este proceso de perturbación genera unas condiciones en la salud mental de la sociedad que puede derivar fácilmente en situaciones de anomia y disolución, cuando la moral, la voluntad y el ánimo son finalmente quebrados, perdiéndose las ganas de vivir cuando las fuerzas centrífugas son superiores a las fuerzas centrípetas.



"if you find yourself falling into madness, dive"
antiguo proverbio malkavian


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué cojones es NPC?
> Queréis hablar claro y no con siglas o anglicismos que denotan lo paletos y muertos de hambre que sois?
> 
> Habla claro o no toques los cojones con tus lloros de pobretón.



Non Playable Character. Personaje de videojuego guionizado, que no puedes jugar. Solo hace lo que le han programado e interactúa contigo sin vida propia. 

Es una genialidad usarlo para definir el comportamiento social de otras personas.


----------



## mol (25 Feb 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> en mi sector, IT, sí que veo algo más de pasotismo... pero claro, hay mucho crack que ha estado casi 2 años de teletrabajo y se ha visto que currar, poquito. Ahora vuelta a la oficina y los números no salen...



Por suerte no todo es asi, y muchos que hacemos teletrabajo, hemos trabajado igual o mejor, al ver que uno puede tener libertad a la vez que salen los numeros.

Las jornadas de 8 horas son obsoletas. Y los jefes tiranos tambien. Y los vagos de mierda tambien. Pero bueno, si no hay gentuza, no habria gente brillante.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Feb 2022)

LA GENTE SE HA ALEJADO DE DIOS Y EN GENERAL DE CUALQUIER CONNATO ESPIRITUAL

EUROPA ESTÁ VACÍA. ES UN CASCARON HUECO.

ADEMAS A LOS REMEROS SE LE ESTA APRETANDO MUCHO LS TUERCAS. SE LES INSULTA CONSTANTEMENTE LLAMÁNDOLES MACHISTAS, LAS MUJERES LES DESPRECIAN, VIVEN PARA TRABAJAR Y CADA VEZ CON PEORES CONDICIONES

SIN ESPÍRITU, SIN HORIZONTE. TODO INCERTIDUMBRE.

LO RARO SERÍA NO ENLOQUECER


----------



## Lemavos (25 Feb 2022)

El ser humano lo vicia todo.

El ser humano es egoísta y egocéntrico.

El ser humano se acomoda.

En España, el estado ha contribuido a que una parte de la sociedad vivan muy bien para mantener votos, por lo tanto mantener poder, por lo tanto mantener el dinero. (Pensiones, funcionarios, políticos, ayuntamientos, diputaciones, ccaa,....).

Obviamente todo eso viene del esfuerzo de otra parte de la sociedad (autónomos, pymes, asalariados). Esta parte ya no tiene nada que perder, ya que el esfuerzo no. compensa.
Es cuestión de tiempo que se rompa este modelo.

Y nuestra competencia, otros países frotándose las manos porque seremos menos productivos y por lo tanto una competencia menos para ellos.

Pero los que tienen que cambiar esta situación son los que viven bien (políticos, funcionarios, pensionistas) lo van a hacer? Obviamente no.

Conclusión, dejar de remar hasta que reviente todo. Desde nuestra humilde posición hacer boicot a los que no cuidan de sus ciudadanos y compatriotas de la empresa privada.


----------



## manottas (25 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Cuando la gente se esfuerza y emplea muchísimo tiempo de su vida en adquirir unos conocimientos y en trabajar duro para obtener poquita recompensa, suele suceder, sí. Para qué tanto esfuerzo, si otros se lo llevan crudo tocándose los cojones porque son políticos y enchufados o tienen una placita de funcionata tocahuevos en algún sitio.



Yo tengo un excompañero de trabajo, no voy a dar muchos datos, que era ingeniero de caminos y en una de las obras fallecio un trabajador por una negligencia de otro...se electrocuto en una obra. Los jueces para empezar imputaron a todo Dios, para él pedian 7 años del carcel el fiscal por 2400 euros de mierda que cobraba por currar 11 horas diarias, 6 dias a la semana. Juicios, abogados, declaraciones, etc. al final la empresa lo despidio despues de tapar toda la mierda que habia en el departamento y salvar el culo al gerente, director de departamento y zona. 

Idem le paso al encargado de obra pero cobrando aun menos 1400 euros....


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Feb 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> En mi sector, Finanzas, hace meses que a la mayoría se la suda todo. El COVIC y la desaparición de la meritocracia en la vida real está haciendo estragos.



Es que lo que hay es lo contrario. En vez de mérito recompensado, a la que destaques te llevas 18 puñaladas de los NPCs asimilados y el resquemor del jefe más inmediato. 

No es solo el sableo, la despersonalización, la sensación de alienación, es que muchas veces te parece estar rodeado de gente que funciona al 25% de tu capacidad y que obtiene lo mismo que tú o incluso más. 

En mi último curro había cero felicitaciones por aciertos y los fallos, que no lo eran realmente, se hacían con amonestación verbal en público. Yo flipaba. La responsabilidad de obtener las cifras era mía, pero me llegaban los trabajos ya condenados en precio y luego los recursos los decidía otro, que se sentía atacado si los discutías, cuando es tu deber tener la responsabilidad y, a la vez, las decisiones. 

Es una dictadura de los mediocres en una sociedad mediocre que castiga la eficiencia, por sistema. al final te sumas a su mediocridad y provocas pérdidas por inacción. Solo remo al 100% si me lo pagan, si no, solo cumplo.


----------



## IMPULSES (25 Feb 2022)

Es que parecéis críos malcriados  ,necesitáis todo el rato que os alaben por hacer algo bien.
Solo os diré una cosa ....." el halago,debilita"


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es que lo que hay es lo contrario. En vez de mérito recompensado, a la que destaques te llevas 18 puñaladas de los NPCs asimilados y el resquemor del jefe más inmediato.
> 
> No es solo el sableo, la despersonalización, la sensación de alienación, es que muchas veces te parece estar rodeado de gente que funciona al 25% de tu capacidad y que obtiene lo mismo que tú o incluso más.
> 
> ...



Totalmente. Pero en mi caso por naturaleza aún dándome cuenta de que uno está dando más y haciendo y solucionando mas, tiendo a cumplir si me lo piden y al final termino estresadoca asik me metí a funcionario desde bien pronto pok ahi nadie exige nada y se cobraba mas k de ingeiero en la privada al menos los primeros 10 años .pero ahora los sueldos de la pública irán para abajo y unoc se encuentra sin experiencia para empezar en la privada. En definitiva gracias a haber desincentivado a la gente durante décadas el daño ya esta hecho. La nación perecerá


----------



## Felson (25 Feb 2022)

Lo que describes se parece mucho a lo que se llama fatiga de combate, análogo a estrés postraumático o similar. Es posible que estemos en un nuevo tipo de guerra que se desarrolla cada día cuando vamos a trabajar, cuyo frente está en la mesa de la oficina, en el surco del agricultor o cuando rellenas la petición para que te dividan la deuda con Hacienda a cambio de un interés del 20%, por poner unos ejemplos. Es una guerra desigual, sin duda, en la que somos soldados sin saberlo y ni siquiera sabemos por qué luchamos o bajo qué bandera, salvo que creemos hacerlo para mantenernos nosotros o a nuestras familias y amigos. Los que dirigen esta guerra, como siempre pasó, están en los puestos elevados, fuera de alcance de daño, fuera de donde se producen las bajas y el horror. Ahora el horror está anclado en una trinchera de miseria llamada paro, supervivencia, expectativas vitales... El problema en este momento histórico es que incluso, aunque ganemos, aunque salgamos y podamos salir victoriosos de esa trinchera de paro, sinsentido, leyes absurdas o imposiciones fuera de lógica, seguiremos trabajando para el enemigo, a pesar de creernos victoriosos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pues si el sistema premia a los vagos y los inutiles, tu deberias un jeff Bezos colgando de cada webo.




Como siempre en tu caso, yerras al 100%, pero bueno, eso no me sorprende, por algo eres uno de los subnormales izmierdistas del foro, y causante en gran medida de que estemos como estamos y de lo que está por venir, a los retrasados como tú habría que quitarles el derecho a voto y a hablar, un saludo chiquitín....


----------



## Patito Feo (25 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Totalmente. Pero en mi caso por naturaleza aún dándome cuenta de que uno está dando más y haciendo y solucionando mas, tiendo a cumplir si me lo piden y al final termino estresadoca asik me metí a funcionario desde bien pronto pok ahi nadie exige nada y se cobraba mas k de ingeiero en la privada al menos los primeros 10 años .pero ahora los sueldos de la pública irán para abajo y unoc se encuentra sin experiencia para empezar en la privada. En definitiva gracias a haber desincentivado a la gente durante décadas el daño ya esta hecho. La nación perecerá




El diccionario si que ha perecido.


----------



## Patito Feo (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Os hablo de NPC's, no son gente despierta y aún así ya petan.
> 
> *Sector transporte y logística. Almacenes.*
> 
> ...



Una puta mierda.


----------



## TomásPlatz (25 Feb 2022)

El problema reside cuando tienes ataduras a un coño, a una hipoteca, hijos, deudas en general, etc etc etc.....

Ahi es cuando te tienen cogido por los huevos.


----------



## Espeluznao (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Os hablo de NPC's, no son gente despierta y aún así ya petan.
> 
> Sector transporte y logística. Almacenes.
> 
> ...



A la gente se le cae el boli porque la inflación lleva un ritmo imparable y está devaluando los sueldos. 

Nos pagan en dinero devaluado, y el mes que viene valdrá menos.

La reacción es el clásico "ellos hacen como que nos pagan, y nosotros aparentamos trabajar"

Se ve gente en foros pidiendo que suban los tipos de interés. Con eso lo digo todo....


----------



## Vivoenalemania (25 Feb 2022)

Yo también estoy que sudo de todo y tengo familia a cargo pero de todos modos el curro ya no me motiva ni na es como que me da igual absolutamente lo que pase


----------



## Gatoo_ (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Os hablo de NPC's



¿Qué cojones es eso? ¿Te cobran por escribir las palabras enteras?


----------



## kusss (25 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> En base a qué dices eso?
> 
> Mi amigo es fuci y se la han dado desde el 1 de febrero y le han puesto: revisable desde diciembre dec2022 por posibilidad razonable de mejoria
> 
> Creo que hablas de funcis de antes de 2011 desdec2011 no son clases pasivas



Le revisan en 10 meses? Tengo entendido que es cada 2 años.

Por otra parte, si tu amigo era funci con plaza y le quitan la paguita, podría solicitar la rehabilitación en la función según artículo del EBEP (estatuto básico del empleado público), o eso tengo entendido.


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2022)

kusss dijo:


> Le revisan en 10 meses? Tengo entendido que es cada 2 años.
> 
> Por otra parte, si tu amigo era funci con plaza y le quitan la paguita, podría solicitar la rehabilitación en la función según artículo del EBEP (estatuto básico del empleado público).



Si esa es una opción también está pendiente de que locrecoloquen en otro puesto ya que por convenio tienen que.

Pero es igual, es ir a qué te caguen el alma


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Como siempre en tu caso, yerras al 100%, pero bueno, eso no me sorprende, por algo eres uno de los subnormales izmierdistas del foro, y causante en gran medida de que estemos como estamos y de lo que está por venir, a los retrasados como tú habría que quitarles el derecho a voto y a hablar, un saludo chiquitín....



lo que habría que hacer es darles un palizón y colgarlos de esos mini testiculos que tienen


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Feb 2022)

recordarles que antes de suicidarse lo mejor es que se lleven a algún funcivago con ellos


----------



## Dmtry (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> No me lo creo.
> 
> Así de simple.



Es difícil de creer la verdad, si es el caso, su amigo denota un mínimo atisbo de inteligencia.

A estas alturas, el que se haga funcionario pensando en un sueldo Nescafé para toda la vida, simplemente es retrasado mental. Muy imbécil hay que ser para no ver qué más tarde, o más temprano todo se va a ir a tomar porculo. A ver de qué coño van a currar todos los mueve papeles.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Tienes una responsabilidad bestial en tu trabajo y cobrar 1200 euros...si los cobras....



Esa es la clave. Hay remeros que hacen un trabajo que puede hacer ganar o perder a la empresa cientos de miles de euros e incluso millones si lo hacen bien o mal.
Ese remero puede ganar 2000-3000 sin que le paguen horas y viendo a su alrededor, borjamaris, charos empoderadas enchufadas que no hacen más que pedir listas de seguimiento para engordar su ego y cobrando 100000 año, sin saber hacer la O con un canuto. 
Llega un monento que te planteas en que cojones consiste tu vida por unos miles de euros si no haces más que trabajar y dando un productividad bestial para la castuza de la empresa. 
Porque señores la peor casta es la de las empresas privadas. Pandilla de amiguetes que se han posicionado con el paso de los años que destruyen el principio de tanto produces tanto ganas.


----------



## manottas (25 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Esa es la clave. Hay remeros que hacen un trabajo que puede hacer ganar o perder a la empresa cientos de miles de euros e incluso millones si lo hacen bien o mal.
> Ese remero puede ganar 2000-3000 sin que le paguen horas y viendo a su alrededor, borjamaris, charos empoderadas enchufadas que no hacen más que pedir listas de seguimiento para engordar su ego y cobrando 100000 año, sin saber hacer la O con un canuto.
> Llega un monento que te planteas en que cojones consiste tu vida por unos miles de euros si no haces más que trabajar y dando un productividad bestial para la castuza de la empresa.
> Porque señores la peor casta es la de las empresas privadas. Pandilla de amiguetes que se han posicionado con el paso de los años que destruyen en principio tanto produces tanto ganas.



En la construccion estamos los de infanteria, los de las obras, comiendo polvo, trabajando 10 u 11 horas diarias 6 dias a la semana con horas gratis, trabajando itinerante a tomar pr c ...lo de casa, chupandote cientos de miles de km de trayectos, pegandote con proveedores, contratistas, subcontratas, direcciones, proyectistas, indefiniciones del proyectos, salvando contrataciones a la baja desde central, etc y siempre con la espada de damocles y cuando vas a la delegacion o a oficinas centrales estan todos con su aire acondicionado, vacilando por los despachos, trabajando 8 horas o menos, con su traje y corbata, comiendo en el restaurante de empresa, con el gym de empresa, la guarderia de empresa, con descuentos en spas, etc cobrando igual que tu con el mismo nivel y sin incertidumbre laboral y trabajo facil.

Entonces cuando te tocan mucho los huevos los mandas a la mierda.


----------



## Tratante (25 Feb 2022)

Hay gente que en algún momento de su vida empieza a pensar que no entiende la razón por la que está haciendo cada vez más ricos a unos idiotas a cambio de cacahuetes..., y todo explota.


----------



## Felson (25 Feb 2022)

En mi sector, sin embargo, uno de los más castigados por la crisis económica, no ha habido ninguna pérdida de cabeza... y eso que vivimos todos los días, todas las horas, todos los minutos del día, situaciones muy duras de la que no podemos escaparnos ni pedir unos días de baja. Seguimos aguantando sin volvernos locos, pero entendemos también a los de otros sectores, aunque estén en una situación que nos parece mejor que la nuestra.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

estas muy hecho mierda calbolini

hazte un multi nuevo y dejate al puto estalin, que la puta urs ya no es bienvenida


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> En la construccion estamos los de infanteria, los de las obras, comiendo polvo, trabajando 10 u 11 horas diarias 6 dias a la semana con horas gratis, trabajando itinerante a tomar pr c ...lo de casa, chupandote cientos de miles de km de trayectos, pegandote con proveedores, contratistas, subcontratas, direcciones, proyectistas, indefiniciones del proyectos, salvando contrataciones a la baja desde central, etc y siempre con la espada de damocles y cuando vas a la delegacion o a oficinas centrales estan todos con su aire acondicionado, vacilando por los despachos, trabajando 8 horas o menos, con su traje y corbata, comiendo en el restaurante de empresa, con el gym de empresa, la guarderia de empresa, con descuentos en spas, etc cobrando igual que tu con el mismo nivel y sin incertidumbre laboral y trabajo facil.
> 
> Entonces cuando te tocan mucho los huevos los mandas a la mierda.



Bien explicado. 
Precisamente a ese sector me refería obra civil o montaje industrial.
Y ya no es lo que dices de las SEDES CENTRALES EN MADRIZZZ O DÓNDE SEA, el problema viene porque en el site te ponen a un psicópata hombre o mujer que lleva el delirio remero a cotas insoportables.
Muerte en vida y ya no es 3000 puedes ganar muchísimo más que te lleva a plantearte si la vida es esto que vives de lunes a SABADO


----------



## Marco Porcio (25 Feb 2022)

A ver si se peta todo ya y volvemos de una vez por todas a la edad media, y que empiece a reinar la cordura de nuevo. Ansioso espero el día.


----------



## OYeah (25 Feb 2022)

Pero tios, que esto no es nuevo, es Office Space!!!!


----------



## pegaso (25 Feb 2022)

Mejor por algo eso nunca falla.


----------



## ddeltonin (25 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Esa es la clave. Hay remeros que hacen un trabajo que puede hacer ganar o perder a la empresa cientos de miles de euros e incluso millones si lo hacen bien o mal.
> Ese remero puede ganar 2000-3000 sin que le paguen horas y viendo a su alrededor, borjamaris, charos empoderadas enchufadas que no hacen más que pedir listas de seguimiento para engordar su ego y cobrando 100000 año, sin saber hacer la O con un canuto.
> Llega un monento que te planteas en que cojones consiste tu vida por unos miles de euros si no haces más que trabajar y dando un productividad bestial para la castuza de la empresa.
> Porque señores la peor casta es la de las empresas privadas. Pandilla de amiguetes que se han posicionado con el paso de los años que destruyen en principio tanto produces tanto ganas.



En todas las empresas, solo el 10% del personal es necesario, de hecho el nucleo productivo siempre ha sido así, se podria directamente gasear al 90% restante, que hasta resultaria provechoso.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (25 Feb 2022)

El Sistema nos adoctrina y programa para que creamos que no podemos vivir al margen del Sistema...


----------



## Galvani (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> De funci estas blindado.
> 
> Si yo fuera funci estaría todo el día troleando charos grabadora en el bolsillo.



Si y tu jefe también y como tengas unos compañeros lameculos verás que bien. He estado en lo público (no funci) y depende mucho donde te toque. 

De sitios donde se trabajaba bien poco y compañeros que no hacian ni caso al jefe a sitios donde parecía que lo iban a heredar y eran unos lameculos y trepas algunos. Vamos, lo malo de la privada y la publica. Y si les da por joderte estas listo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Feb 2022)

Como para no. Son todo prohibiciones,imposiciones y nula recompensa.


----------



## Barrunto (25 Feb 2022)

9/10


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (25 Feb 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> El problema reside cuando tienes ataduras a un coño, a una hipoteca, hijos, deudas en general, etc etc etc.....
> 
> Ahi es cuando te tienen cogido por los huevos.



No. Solo te tienen cogido cuando tú tiras la toalla y te rindes. Y hablo por propia experiencia.


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Feb 2022)

Pues que voy hacer mis dos primeras facturas el lunes, el miércoles segunda entrevista (esta vez presencial) para otra empresa con un sueldo más normal, no es el 100% del salario que honestamente deberia reicbir pero como están las cosas como para dejarpasar oportunidades encima con mi edad de mierda 

Menos mal que aproveché la pandemia y me saque un titulillo de mierda en Francés que si no a comer mierda como un campeón


----------



## OYeah (25 Feb 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> No. Solo te tienen cogido cuando tú tiras la toalla y te rindes. Y hablo por propia experiencia.




¿Qué experiencia, fantasma? ¿Porqué no lo cuentas todo con pelos y señales, a ver cómo consigues vivir dignamente sin medios de producción o pasar farlopa?

Qué pesaos con estos egos de mierda....


----------



## arrestado en casa (25 Feb 2022)

Spielberg está emocionado


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (25 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Qué experiencia, fantasma? ¿Porqué no lo cuentas todo con pelos y señales, a ver cómo consigues vivir dignamente sin medios de producción o pasar farlopa?
> 
> Qué pesaos con estos egos de mierda....



Última vez que me faltas al respeto. Al ignore que vas. Ahora usa tus multi.


----------



## manottas (25 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Bien explicado.
> Precisamente a ese sector me refería obra civil o montaje industrial.
> Y ya no es lo que dices de las SEDES CENTRALES EN MADRIZZZ O DÓNDE SEA, el problema viene porque en el site te ponen a un psicópata hombre o mujer que lleva el delirio remero a cotas insoportables.
> Muerte en vida y ya no es 3000 puedes ganar muchísimo más que te lleva a plantearte si la vida es esto que vives de lunes a SABADO



Yo trabajaba a 3000 km de Madrid. Me llaman para hacer cursos de formacion y reciclaje. Nadie hace mi trabajo en obra. Todos los meses hay unos dias para hacer las certificaciones, para hacer el cierre economico, para facturas, contratacion, etc y aunque lo hagan otros tu tienes que supervisarlo todo y firmar. Vas a p...to curso y como soy de Madrid, no tienen que pagar hotel, el avion lo uso de mis viajes pactados anuales, no tienen que pagarme ni desayunos, ni comidas, ni cenas, no tienen que pagarme taxis del aeropuerto, ni a los cursos, etc. Voy al curso en metro, cuando llego de nuevo a mi obra me dice el administrativo que le de todas las facturas de gastos. Le paso los 2 bonobuses no tengo mas y me dicen que no me lo puede pagar. Me pongo cabezon y le digo que me los van a pagar por huevos, al final aunque vayas con todo pagado acabas gastando algo.... Me dan por culo durante 2 meses que si tengo que pedir una factura a la EMT que si no se que.... Al final me lo pagan 2 meses despues de protestar por 20 euros cochinos cuando les he ahorrado 2500 en gastos

En un curso tengo que ir a la central y no pude firmar la asistencia. Vino un tio de Madrid en avion con las fichas de firmas originales para que se la firmara  porque sino no les pagaban los cursos la UE.

Luego se inventan los cursos de formacion online. Nos tienen todas las semanas haciendo cursos a todos los tecnicos, eso si sin poder hacer el trabajo... protestas al director de zona... Te da la razon y te dice pero son los de RRHH de central. Le digo que vengan los de RRHH a hacer nuestro trabajo no podemos estar todas las semanas con cursos de 8 horas online.

Los de calidad presentandote para concursos internacionales, los de I+D para implantacion de sus pajas mentales, los de RRHH haciendo chorradas de desarrollo interpersonal, charlas de desarrollos, Los de formacion apuntandote en todos los cursos del mundo, los del Departamento economico implantando no se que, los de prevencion presentandote para noseque premios, los de compras que les entregues informes mensuales estadisticos de compras, los informaticos cambiando el software para hacerlo en red...claro una puta obra en el medio del campo sin energia electrica y con una red de internet de 2 mb para 15 tios de oficina tecnica y encima protestan porque el servidor esta colgandose cada 5 minutos pero la obra no la hace nada.

Y todo eso por poco mas de 2400 euros al mes. En uno de los sectores junto con la aviacion con mas divorcios te pasas 330 dias fuera de casa, asi no hay familia que lo resista y año a año sin solucion de continuidad.

El 80% de los tecnicos con contratos de obra se van por patas a la primera de cambio. Yo he tenido ingenieros de caminos junior cobrando 1400 eu

El 70% de los tecnicos fijos no aguantan mas de 3 años fuera de casa


----------



## greg_house (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Eso te pasa en la privada con mucha más coacción.
> 
> En las grandes empresas ya hay departamentos de ¨inclusividad¨ y reciben dinero de la judiada a millones por meter mujeres, moronegros y maricones.
> 
> Ve a la página de ¨talento¨ de Ikea y échate unas risas. No hay un hombre blanco hetero.



El problema de todo esto es que despues te viene una persona gay, que es un trabajador profesional (o sea, me da igual con quien te acuestes, necesito que trabajes correctamente).

Pues con estas mierdas al final a esa persona no lo toman en serio, la gente se piensa que lo han metido por cuota o algo.

En ese caso el problema no es que sea gay o no una persona, es los "histrionicos" esos que se ponen a dar el cante con sus gritos y sus follones.


----------



## olalai (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Os hablo de NPC's, no son gente despierta y aún así ya petan.
> 
> Sector transporte y logística. Almacenes.
> 
> ...



Pues en mi caso tengo para desquicio con consiguiente paga: dando clase en la ESO concertada, para volverse tarumba.
Encima una rumana contratada de cuidadora de mis padres que ha resultado negligente y ladrona (escogida sin opciones y por pura necesidad, contrato y todo en regla), despedida, ha denunciado a mis padres... ahora sentencia de la santa justicia de mi país: a pagarle indemnización (una parte se la lleva su testigo falso en el juicio y el capo que las asesora) y costeandole además entre todos la justicia gratuita. Al no tener hermanos y a falta de sustituta, cogí excedencia pero tengo que volver al curro por seguir ahorrando y pagando ayudas y subvenciones a sinvergüenzas. Haría las maletas si el panorama familiar y en el resto del mundo fuera otro. Abrazos


----------



## Discordante (25 Feb 2022)

Asi es como funcionan los sistemas comunistas. No hay incentivos a ser responsable, ni a esforzarse ni a mejorar. De hecho los incentivos son los opuestos. Si haces algo de eso vas a ser señalado.

Los despidos son caros, no se pueden abrir negocios, a los que producen se les roba de entre 70 y el 95% de su produccion (si sumas lo que pagan las empresas en impuestos y que deberia ir al salario y/o beneficios), en el paro o cobrando rentas se vive con los mismos ingresos que el 60% de los trabajadores.

Es un sistema pensado para destruir la sociedad y el espiritu humano. Depender de los politicos y que todo sea un proceso constante de empobrecimiento y depresion.


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Es lógico sentir que se está haciendo el gilipollas trabajando en un sistema que premia mucho más al que no hace nada, eso forma parte del planning giliprogre en comunión con la agenda 2030 y el NWO, junto con la plandemia y la actual guerra rusa, todo converge e un mismo objetivo, llevarnos a la ruina y a la miseria en occidente, y no lo hacen por capricho o simple mala fe, lo hacen para que dejemos de consumir "sus" recursos.
> 
> Van a por nosotros, sed conscientes de que todo forma parte del mismo plan y nada es casualidad.



En mi opinión esto tiene el objetivo de cadabar con el socialismo real.
De que la gente que produce acabe tan hasta la polla de los parásitos que el que no contribuya se joda al 100%. Ningún servicio estatal. Y que lo veamos con buenos ojos.

Mientras los grandes capitales que son los que realmente parasitan, a seguir viviendo del cuento.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (25 Feb 2022)

Como dicen los reyes...

"Trabajar es de pobres"


Como dicen los cayetanos y los "liberales"

"Trabajar es cosa del Lumpen-Proletariado"


Espabila.


----------



## Remero consentido (25 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Como ganar 1500€ al mes limpios sin trabajar. Esa es la cuadratura del círculo.




Necesitas poner a tu nombre 3 crios menores de edad. La trabajadora social te hace el papeleo. De nada. 

P.D. Si vas tostadito de piel facilitará mucho


----------



## Papo de luz (25 Feb 2022)

A mi mi jefe, doblepautado de un tiempo a esta parte me ha empezado a preguntar cosas básicas que debería saber. La verdad es que de siempre que lo conozco es un tío muy raro, así pasivo-agresivo, no te echa broncas pero te hace sentir incómodo si no le mola como haces las cosas, pero al mismo tiempo la verdad es que muy inteligente, y una máquina en lo suyo. Sin embargo desde hace unos meses me pide que le ayude con temas que debería saber perfectamente.


----------



## OYeah (25 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Necesitas poner a tu nombre 3 crios menores de edad. La trabajadora social te hace el papeleo. De nada.
> 
> P.D. Si vas tostadito de piel facilitará mucho




Crearlos te refieres, o acogerlos?


----------



## ArmiArma (25 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Necesitas poner a tu nombre 3 crios menores de edad. La trabajadora social te hace el papeleo. De nada.



Pués yo tengo dos adolescentes al mío y nunca nos han dado un pavo


----------



## Galvani (25 Feb 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> A mi mi jefe, doblepautado de un tiempo a esta parte me ha empezado a preguntar cosas básicas que debería saber. La verdad es que de siempre que lo conozco es un tío muy raro, así pasivo-agresivo, no te echa broncas pero te hace sentir incómodo si no le mola como haces las cosas, pero al mismo tiempo la verdad es que muy inteligente, y una máquina en lo suyo. Sin embargo desde hace unos meses me pide que le ayude con temas que debería saber perfectamente.



A lo mejor es que se hace el tonto para que veas que se deja "enseñar" Vamos que está jugando contigo. No me gustan las artimañas de gente de mierda como dices pasivo agresiva.


----------



## Dmtry (25 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> No estás blindado tienes que pasar por el aro en muchas cosas. Sólo eres un esclavo con más comodidad



Sabes que un país está perdido cuando la mayor aspiración de sus ciudadanos es ser un perro del estado.


----------



## Papo de luz (25 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> A lo mejor es que se hace el tonto para que veas que se deja "enseñar" Vamos que está jugando contigo. No me gustan las artimañas de gente de mierda como dices pasivo agresiva.



En el periodo de pruebas no me hizo esas artimañas.


----------



## StolenInnocence (25 Feb 2022)

Aprovecho este hilo pa desahogarme, estoy hasta los huevos. Rodeado de charos incompetentes cuyo mérito es estar buenas o ser amigas de. Hasta los cojones de jefes explotadores que como saben que uno es responsable no paran de echarme toda la mierda que no luce encima, Harto de remar para solo sobrevivir después de haberme dejado las pestañas y la salud por el trabajo, De verme derroido porque no tengo tiempo para cuidarme. Harto de tirar del carro a la espera del reconocimiento y la recompensa que nunca llega, Harto de que me toreen. Hasta los huevos de la charos de marketing que no saben ni que vendemos, pero que eso si pal Jalogüin y el San Valentin organizan paridas muy vistosas. Hasta los mismismos de la famiglia y sus cochazos, comilonas y hojas de gastos superiores a mi sueldo de los trepas y pelotas de los ineptos y escaqueados, de los diletantes y los aprovechados . 

Cagondios a ver si estalla todo.


----------



## Galvani (25 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Asi es como funcionan los sistemas comunistas. No hay incentivos a ser responsable, ni a esforzarse ni a mejorar. De hecho los incentivos son los opuestos. Si haces algo de eso vas a ser señalado.
> 
> Los despidos son caros, no se pueden abrir negocios, a los que producen se les roba de entre 70 y el 95% de su produccion (si sumas lo que pagan las empresas en impuestos y que deberia ir al salario y/o beneficios), en el paro o cobrando rentas se vive con los mismos ingresos que el 60% de los trabajadores.
> 
> Es un sistema pensado para destruir la sociedad y el espiritu humano. Depender de los politicos y que todo sea un proceso constante de empobrecimiento y depresion.



No, así es como funciona todo para la gente honrada. Una empresa puede tener un funcionamiento liberal o capitalista o lo que no sea comunista, pero tú no eres igual que el pelota o el trepador. No vas a conseguir lo mismo aunque trabajes ni de coña. Es más se van a aprovechar y joderte. Así que eso de los incentivos es dependiendo de...


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Feb 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> A mi mi jefe, doblepautado de un tiempo a esta parte me ha empezado a preguntar cosas básicas que debería saber. La verdad es que de siempre que lo conozco es un tío muy raro, así pasivo-agresivo, no te echa broncas pero te hace sentir incómodo si no le mola como haces las cosas, pero al mismo tiempo la verdad es que muy inteligente, y una máquina en lo suyo. Sin embargo desde hace unos meses me pide que le ayude con temas que debería saber perfectamente.



Se quedan como con niebla. Ese va de ala. 
Fíjate en su ritmo con el PC y en si le cuesta enfocar y leer documentos. 
Mi compañero de Mecánicas parece otra persona, no entiende ya el CRM/ERP, no le pilla la lógica. Se queda tarde porque es el único que no acaba a tiempo.


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Feb 2022)

Yo trabajo con muchísimas empresas y veo de todo.

Veo gente que se está forrando, y también veo muchas "políticas de empresa" que son nefastas para la propia empresa.

Pero en general sí, los trabajadores están super quemaos todo el tiempo.

También vengo viendo de un tiempo aquí que todos los empresarios están ya en plan criminal.

El que no intenta engañarte, se quiere meter a codazos o está sin un duro y desaparece del mapa.

Hay un ambiente muy raro la verdad, una merienda de negros silenciosa.


----------



## Galvani (25 Feb 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> En el periodo de pruebas no me hizo esas artimañas.



Porque le mandabas a tomar por culo. Eso lo hacen cuando te tienen enganchado.


----------



## Remero consentido (25 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Pués yo tengo dos adolescentes al mío y nunca nos han dado un pavo




Es que las ayudas ¡ Hay que pedirlas ! Seguramente ni has ido. Los inmis todo eso se lo saben de memoria


----------



## ueee3 (25 Feb 2022)

Ser trabajador en la privada en España es durillo... por el alto paro que hay fuera en general que hace que la gente aguante demasiado.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Yo trabajaba a 3000 km de Madrid. Me llaman para hacer cursos de formacion y reciclaje. Nadie hace mi trabajo en obra. Todos los meses hay unos dias para hacer las certificaciones, para hacer el cierre economico, para facturas, contratacion, etc y aunque lo hagan otros tu tienes que supervisarlo todo y firmar. Vas a p...to curso y como soy de Madrid, no tienen que pagar hotel, el avion lo uso de mis viajes pactados anuales, no tienen que pagarme ni desayunos, ni comidas, ni cenas, no tienen que pagarme taxis del aeropuerto, ni a los cursos, etc. Voy al curso en metro, cuando llego de nuevo a mi obra me dice el administrativo que le de todas las facturas de gastos. Le paso los 2 bonobuses no tengo mas y me dicen que no me lo puede pagar. Me pongo cabezon y le digo que me los van a pagar por huevos, al final aunque vayas con todo pagado acabas gastando algo.... Me dan por culo durante 2 meses que si tengo que pedir una factura a la EMT que si no se que.... Al final me lo pagan 2 meses despues de protestar por 20 euros cochinos cuando les he ahorrado 2500 en gastos
> 
> En un curso tengo que ir a la central y no pude firmar la asistencia. Vino un tio de Madrid en avion con las fichas de firmas originales para que se la firmara  porque sino no les pagaban los cursos la UE.
> 
> ...



Es tal como dices. Hace 20 años era todo más sencillo y se disfrutaba más de tu trabajo. Ahora hay muchos indirectos que deben justificar sueldos. Si estos indirectos son mujeres empoderadas es directamente el infierno.
Me parece muy fuerte lo que cuentas. Menudos gitanos en tu empresa. Yo pensaría en dejarla cuanto antes


----------



## Kartoffeln (25 Feb 2022)

r/antiwork


r/antiwork: A subreddit for those who want to end work, are curious about ending work, want to get the most out of a work-free life, want more …




www.reddit.com


----------



## bibliotecario3 (25 Feb 2022)

no es solo en tu sector es generalizado .a la gente se le va la olla desde el confinamiento parecen haber perdido alguna que otra neurona
y eso que no las usaban mucho  hazte el loquito y consigue una paguita


----------



## manottas (25 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Es tal como dices. Hace 20 años era todo más sencillo y se disfrutaba más de tu trabajo. Ahora hay muchos indirectos que deben justificar sueldos. Si estos indirectos son mujeres empoderadas es directamente el infierno.
> Me parece muy fuerte lo que cuentas. Menudos gitanos en tu empresa. Yo pensaría en dejarla cuanto antes



Empresa del IBEX...

Los empleos privados en España se han degradado de forma alarmante. No solo en sueldos incluso ganando menos que hace 25 años, sino en calidad de vida y sobrecualificacion laboral. En arquitectura e ingenieria han desaparecido los delineantes y los han sustituidos por arquitectos e ingenieros a sueldo de p...ta, economistas y ADE trabajando de administrativos y auxiliares, encargados de taller siendo ingenieros tecnicos, ADE de cajeros de banco...

En España no se reconoce a una persona cualificada con estudios universitarios de un no cualificado. Unos se apropian de los trabajos de otros, y los otros les bajan el sueldo. Un administrativo senior con FP como vaya a pedir aumento de sueldo y le diga el jefe...mira tu auxiliar es ADE o economista y esta deseando tu puesto por un 30% menos de lo que tu ganas....tu mismo.

En USA hay mas diferencia de sueldos entre uno no cualificado y un cualificado.

Hace muchos años que no vivo ni en España


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Feb 2022)

Sí conozco muy bien en pacoibex siempre trabajo con y para ellos, como cliente o contrata. Desde hace años es insoportable. Sobre todo el nivel de psicopatía de los mandos intermedios. Yo lo soy pero no soporto a tanto borja y empoderada entrando en pánico por todo y nerviosos 24/7.
Yo también estoy fuera. Mi objetivo ganar cuanto más dinero en menos tiempo. Eso sí si me tocan los cojones como a ti en tres meses me largo. Lo que tarde en encontrar algo. Sea fijo o contratado.
Es una puta mierda y sé que siempre será así.


----------



## manottas (25 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Sí conozco muy bien en pacoibex siempre trabajo con y para ellos, como cliente o contrata. Desde hace años es insoportable. Sobre todo el nivel de psicopatía de los mandos intermedios. Yo lo soy pero no soporto ha tanto borja y empoderada entrando en pánico por todo y nerviosos 24/7.
> Yo también estoy fuera. Mi objetivo ganar cuanto más dinero en menos tiempo. Eso sí si me tocan los cojones como a ti en tres meses me largo. Lo que tarde en encontrar algo. Sea fijo o contratado.
> Es una puta mierda y sé que siempre será así.



que sector eres?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> que sector eres?



Industrial


----------



## Galvani (25 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Es tal como dices. Hace 20 años era todo más sencillo y se disfrutaba más de tu trabajo. Ahora hay muchos indirectos que deben justificar sueldos. Si estos indirectos son mujeres empoderadas es directamente el infierno.
> Me parece muy fuerte lo que cuentas. Menudos gitanos en tu empresa. Yo pensaría en dejarla cuanto antes



Se están riendo de el. O sea que se ahorran el dinero porque es de Madrid y va a casa de su familia y encima no le pagan ni el transporte... Así son los hijos de puta. Pero es fácil decir vete cuando va a otro lado y es igual. Es todo una puta mierda. Incluso lo público tiene mierdas y muchas son culps de los curritos.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Se están riendo de el. O sea que se ahorran el dinero porque es de Madrid y va a casa de su familia y encima no le pagan ni el transporte... Así son los hijos de puta. Pero es fácil decir vete cuando va a otro lado y es igual. Es todo una puta mierda. Incluso lo público tiene mierdas y muchas son culps de los curritos.



Hombre lo que cuenta el forero es un poco extremo. Ese gitaneo en una pacoibex es demasiado. No es así normalmente. Lo que si es inevitable es la psicopatía que hay en los ambientes de trabajo españoles. Creo que está relacionado con la perdida de valores de la sociedad y la falta de cultura empresarial. También la falta de seguridad en si misma en la mayoria de la gente, de ahí se explica la kakaunacion masiva. Es una gran red de vasos comunicantes dónde todos los despropósitos se explican uno al otro. Una gran espiral de locura.


----------



## pacomer (25 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Empresa del IBEX...
> 
> Los empleos privados en España se han degradado de forma alarmante. No solo en sueldos incluso ganando menos que hace 25 años, sino en calidad de vida y sobrecualificacion laboral. En arquitectura e ingenieria han desaparecido los delineantes y los han sustituidos por arquitectos e ingenieros a sueldo de p...ta, economistas y ADE trabajando de administrativos y auxiliares, encargados de taller siendo ingenieros tecnicos, ADE de cajeros de banco...
> 
> ...



es lo que pasa en un país de cuñados donde se desprecia al que sabe y conoce y los jefecillos analfabetos y enchufados van de listos y sabiondos.
No hace falta irse a paises desarrollados... unos cuantos de los llamados emergentes ofrecen muchas mejores condiciones y sueldazos que la basura de salarios de hambre que se estilan en isPAIn: donde personal auxiliar de limpieza o reponedores ganan mas y tienen mejores condiciones que el 70 por ciento de los ingenieros.


----------



## greg_house (25 Feb 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer es quitarse de encima a :
rrhh
marketinianos
comerciales
parasitos y enchufados
....


----------



## manottas (25 Feb 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> es lo que pasa en un país de cuñados donde se desprecia al que sabe y conoce y los jefecillos analfabetos y enchufados van de listos y sabiondos.
> No hace falta irse a paises desarrollados... unos cuantos de los llamados emergentes ofrecen muchas mejores condiciones y sueldazos que la basura de salarios de hambre que se estilan en isPAIn: donde personal auxiliar de limpieza o reponedores ganan mas y tienen mejores condiciones que el 70 por ciento de los ingenieros.



Con un paro del 15% al 24% como hay en España el que manda es el empresario. Y si ademas no controlas a dicho empresario con inspecciones se producen los abusos caciquiles que todos conocemos.

En USA con un paro del 4% el que manda es el trabajador y como el empresario se ponga tonto pierde a los trabajadores en 2 segundos y se encargan de cuidar mas a la gente.


----------



## manottas (25 Feb 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es quitarse de encima a :
> rrhh
> marketinianos
> comerciales
> ...



En mi ex empresa ...constructora del IBEX top.... en las cuentas internas, de cada obra teniamos que transferir para sostener los chiringuitos el 7% para la delegacion y el 32% para central todos los meses para asumir


----------



## ciberobrero (25 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Os hablo de NPC's, no son gente despierta y aún así ya petan.
> 
> Sector transporte y logística. Almacenes.
> 
> ...



Oo secundo totalmente, mi actitud en el trabajo es esta



Sector IT, empresa de UK (teletrabajo desde el erial patro expañol). Bueno, más tele que trabajo, la verdad, paso de todo


----------



## greg_house (25 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> En mi ex empresa ...constructora del IBEX top.... en las cuentas internas, de cada obra teniamos que transferir para sostener los chiringuitos el 7% para la delegacion y el 32% para central todos los meses para asumir



Yo estoy en central en Region Sur de mi empresa (multinacional global, grandecita).

-Es demencial, gente subnormal en puestos de gestion top cobrando 150.000 pavos, solo por ser contacto de unos y otros para vender a otros estamentos y empresas tochas.... . (Todo esto me suena un poco a los mamoneos estilo como lo de PP madrid estos dias, entiendo que legal, pero eticamente repobable, por comisiones, mamoneos por debajo de la mesa, favoritismos, colegueo y negocios, etc....) Ok, eso esta mal, pero es que encima es lo dicho, es que ni idea de nada, ni de su puta propia area de gestion.

- El tema de marketing que ha salido antes. No se para que hay marketing mgmt. a nivel regional si las directrices globales son de mas arriba y aqui hay gente cobrando barbaridades sin tomar decisiones de nada en esa seccion. Pues el de marketing que es una puta culebra, cobrando 70.000 pavos o mas por no hacer nada, nada absolutamente. Y toxico, lo que quieras (esto es lo peor).

-Los comerciales. Un ejercito de subnormales profundos que habria que reventarlos a palos. Gente cocainomana, enculta, restrasada y simplemente puta escoria psicopata que mereceria acabar de abono. Toda la puta escoria esta , cobrando tambien lo innombrable.

-RRHH. Ejercito de subormales y putas de carretera.

-El capitulo de trepas y potenciales-chivatos de la direccion ya da para capitulo entero de serie de terror.




Este es el pais que tenemos.

Ojo, en otros paises siguen el mismo puto patron. Lo que pasa que no ese tan cantoso.


----------



## greg_house (25 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Con un paro del 15% al 24% como hay en España el que manda es el empresario. Y si ademas no controlas a dicho empresario con inspecciones se producen los abusos caciquiles que todos conocemos.
> 
> En USA con un paro del 4% el que manda es el trabajador y como el empresario se ponga tonto pierde a los trabajadores en 2 segundos y se encargan de cuidar mas a la gente.



La paradoja. 

USA, el pais capitalista por excelencia, teniendo que tener mejores condiciones laborales que paises de mierda con gobiernos socialistas-paco.


----------



## Kartoffeln (25 Feb 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es quitarse de encima a :
> rrhh
> marketinianos
> comerciales
> ...



Inmobiliarias, gestorias, notarias, registros de la propiedad, liberados sindicales, funcivagos varios, etc...


----------



## Kartoffeln (25 Feb 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> La paradoja.
> 
> USA, el pais capitalista por excelencia, teniendo que tener mejores condiciones laborales que paises de mierda con gobiernos socialistas-paco.



No es cierto que tengan mejores condiciones laborales, ni de coña, pásate por el link que he puesto de reddit

Otra cosa es que tienen más movilidad y facilidad para cambiar de trabajo, pero también para que los echen.









r/antiwork


r/antiwork: A subreddit for those who want to end work, are curious about ending work, want to get the most out of a work-free life, want more …




www.reddit.com


----------



## greg_house (25 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Inmobiliarias, gestorias, notarias, registros de la propiedad, liberados sindicales, funcivagos varios, etc...



Añade lo que quieras. Hay mas sitio en las listas de gentuza a la que habria que darle el pasaporte.


----------



## Triyuga (26 Feb 2022)

¿ Que son NPC's, Son aliens ???


----------



## greg_house (26 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> No es cierto que tengan mejores condiciones laborales, ni de coña, pásate por el link que he puesto de reddit
> 
> Otra cosa es que tienen más movilidad y facilidad para cambiar de trabajo, pero también para que los echen.
> 
> ...



No digo que las condiciones sean buenas porque son hermanitas de la caridad. 

Es lo que tu dices. No hay cobertura social de nada, si los trabajadores han pillado una epoca de crecimiento ahora, es normal que se planteen mejorar. En cuanto se estanque la cosa, volvemos a lo de siempre.


----------



## chocolate (26 Feb 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> ¿ Que son NPC's, Son aliens ???



Non Playing Characters. Atrezzo, vamos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Os hablo de NPC's, no son gente despierta y aún así ya petan.
> 
> Sector transporte y logística. Almacenes.
> 
> ...



¿En qué curras?

Yo estoy en una fábrica y la gente empieza a bajar el nivel cosa descarada. Y no hay represalias.

Tenemos un compañero cuya productividad es patética y ahí sigue el tío, no le despiden.

Hacen falta remeros.


----------



## ashe (26 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> La misma una polla he estado en centros de salud y edificios públicos fuera de Euskadi y ni no hay nada. Como vengas aquí se te caen los cojones.
> 
> Además dice que la inflación y recortes se comerán los sueldos públicos y en la privada si eres cualificado con experiencia se ganará mucho más en comparación en el futuro próximo.
> 
> ...



La única industria de eso que llamas "euskadi" es saquear al resto de españoles que es de lo que se vive exclusivamente mientras se creen que se "autogestiona" las cosas, que cuando hay agujeros a coaccionar a los gobiernos para trincar mas pasta


----------



## manottas (26 Feb 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Yo estoy en central en Region Sur de mi empresa (multinacional global, grandecita).
> 
> -Es demencial, gente subnormal en puestos de gestion top cobrando 150.000 pavos, solo por ser contacto de unos y otros para vender a otros estamentos y empresas tochas.... . (Todo esto me suena un poco a los mamoneos estilo como lo de PP madrid estos dias, entiendo que legal, pero eticamente repobable, por comisiones, mamoneos por debajo de la mesa, favoritismos, colegueo y negocios, etc....) Ok, eso esta mal, pero es que encima es lo dicho, es que ni idea de nada, ni de su puta propia area de gestion.
> 
> ...



No conozco tu sector pero en el de la construccion es:

Los ascensos a direcciones regionales solo lo huelen los de delegacion. Como estan todo el dia pululando por alli el director de zona es el que "sugiere" el ascenso. 

En central solo ascienden a los directores de cada sector a los demas ni los conocen.

Y luego estamos los de infanteria partiendonos los cuernos por levantar mierdas de proyectos ganados desde 3000 km por los de estudios con bajas temerarias con la excusa de: "para mantener los puestos de trabajo. sino vamos a tener que despedir gente" y te ves proyectos con bajas del 25% del presupuesto y te dice el director de zona. Intenta aunque sea acabar a 0... HDP si me traes un proyecto en perdidas.... 

No conozco ningun tecnico de obra... que haya sido ascendido a departamento. Y luego estan los de internacional.... te proponen para una obra y te llega el de RRHH y te venden... "Que suerte tienes!!!! Vas a ganar un paston. No vas a gastar nada." Condiciones sueldo+ 37% del sueldo bruto+ 2 o 3 vuelos anuales+alojamiento y dietas. Eso el primer año....luego cada año en el extranjero en obra tiene una deduccion del -5% en el bruto... Traducido primer año 37, 2º 32, 3º 27...


----------



## Plvs Vltra (26 Feb 2022)

Es lo que tiene estar encerrado en un almacén de mierda todo el dia


----------



## loveisintheair (26 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Yo trabajaba a 3000 km de Madrid. Me llaman para hacer cursos de formacion y reciclaje. Nadie hace mi trabajo en obra. Todos los meses hay unos dias para hacer las certificaciones, para hacer el cierre economico, para facturas, contratacion, etc y aunque lo hagan otros tu tienes que supervisarlo todo y firmar. Vas a p...to curso y como soy de Madrid, no tienen que pagar hotel, el avion lo uso de mis viajes pactados anuales, no tienen que pagarme ni desayunos, ni comidas, ni cenas, no tienen que pagarme taxis del aeropuerto, ni a los cursos, etc. Voy al curso en metro, cuando llego de nuevo a mi obra me dice el administrativo que le de todas las facturas de gastos. Le paso los 2 bonobuses no tengo mas y me dicen que no me lo puede pagar. Me pongo cabezon y le digo que me los van a pagar por huevos, al final aunque vayas con todo pagado acabas gastando algo.... Me dan por culo durante 2 meses que si tengo que pedir una factura a la EMT que si no se que.... Al final me lo pagan 2 meses despues de protestar por 20 euros cochinos cuando les he ahorrado 2500 en gastos
> 
> En un curso tengo que ir a la central y no pude firmar la asistencia. Vino un tio de Madrid en avion con las fichas de firmas originales para que se la firmara  porque sino no les pagaban los cursos la UE.
> 
> ...



Me ha encantado lo que cuentas.
Pero también conozco anécdotas brutales de ingenieros de la generación que era niño cuando la guerra.
Uno de mis clientes- ingeniero de caminos de origen humilde que había hecho la carrera trabajando de mecánico de telégrafos-, me contaba historias muy potentes.
Nada más acabar la carrera, le contrataron en la construcción de una presa (las famosas presas de Franco).
Los ingeniros jóvenes y los técnicos vivían en barracones - mejor o peor según la jerarquía-, y los obreros eran presos condenados a trabajos forzados, gente muy peligrosa.
Pues bien, el primer fin de semana, todo el personal civil se largó a su casa y dejaron solo a mi cliente, un chaval de 23 años, al frente de 200 presos. Eso sí, le dieron una pistola.
Y tuvo que usarla, porque le pusieron una trampa con las máquinas que casi lo mata.


----------



## medion_no (26 Feb 2022)

La atencion al cliente da hasta miedo charos de 22 años que te hablan como si se fuesen a jubilar mañana cuando no son directamente peruanos que no saben ni lo que le estas diciendo.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> No conozco tu sector pero en el de la construccion es:
> 
> Los ascensos a direcciones regionales solo lo huelen los de delegacion. Como estan todo el dia pululando por alli el director de zona es el que "sugiere" el ascenso.
> 
> ...



No negocies nunca los vuelos. Diles que cada mes y medio pasas 10 días en España y que te paguen el vuelo.
Te vas a quemar. 
Y de imprescindibles están llenos los cementerios.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Feb 2022)

Es una técnica suicida, te funcionará para cobrar tocandote el nabo en casa durante 1 año o así, pero evidentemente al día siguiente de volver de tu baja serás despedido. Mientras te parezca bien que suceda esto, adelante. Esto es lo que hay.... A las empresas no les gustan las bajas, y menos por "depresión" o "ansiedad". Taluec.


----------



## basura_inmunda (26 Feb 2022)

Un tío se ríe y ya en todo su sector están ayudando de todo.

Este es el nivel.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Feb 2022)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> Un tío se ríe y ya en todo su sector están ayudando de todo.
> 
> Este es el nivel.



1 tio representa a todo un sector de todo un país.

Impresionante.....................


----------



## Javito Putero (26 Feb 2022)

Action directe dijo:


> Me recuerda a una historieta de Fantasmas de Palaniuhk...
> 
> Chuck Palahniuk. Relato Tripas del libro Fantasmas. - www.foro1x2.com





Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Eso te pasa en la privada con mucha más coacción.
> 
> En las grandes empresas ya hay departamentos de ¨inclusividad¨ y reciben dinero de la judiada a millones por meter mujeres, moronegros y maricones.
> 
> Ve a la página de ¨talento¨ de Ikea y échate unas risas. No hay un hombre blanco hetero.



pues eso, vivimos en el comunismo, no hay sector privado.


----------



## Jackblack (26 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El ser humano lo vicia todo.
> 
> El ser humano es egoísta y egocéntrico.
> 
> ...



Lo siento pero meter a los pensionistas en esa ecuación demuestra adoctrinamiento político.


----------



## Galvani (26 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Hombre lo que cuenta el forero es un poco extremo. Ese gitaneo en una pacoibex es demasiado. No es así normalmente. Lo que si es inevitable es la psicopatía que hay en los ambientes de trabajo españoles. Creo que está relacionado con la perdida de valores de la sociedad y la falta de cultura empresarial. También la falta de seguridad en si misma en la mayoria de la gente, de ahí se explica la kakaunacion masiva. Es una gran red de vasos comunicantes dónde todos los despropósitos se explican uno al otro. Una gran espiral de locura.



Es verdad, en cada sitio hay psicópatas, hijos de puta y trepadores que arruinan el trabajo y la salud de otros. El único trabajo aceptable sería uno individual y un solo jefe.


----------



## Jackblack (26 Feb 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> pues eso, vivimos en el comunismo, no hay sector privado.



Madre mia, algunos tenéis el cerebro putrefacto.
El comunismo d los políticos, bancos centrales y élites debe ser no???
O a ti te llego buen dinero d la impresora??
Xq a mi no...ni a la mayoría claro.


----------



## grom (26 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es recomendable la peli?
> 
> la tengo en la lista de pelis por ver,
> 
> pero me da la impresión de comedia tonta.



Para los tiempos feministas de mierda que vivimos, se deja ver bastante bien.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Lo siento pero meter a los pensionistas en esa ecuación demuestra adoctrinamiento político.



Tienes parte de razón, pero los pensionistas votan en su mayoría a PSOE PP, los cuales están practicando políticas que están destrozando a la juventud y la gente de mediana edad que están en el mercado laboral actual o quieren entrar. 

Los pensionistas están votando para su comodidad no por el interés general o el futuro du sus hijos y nietos. 

Para mí la generación nacida entre 1940 y 1970 aproximadamente son la mayor lacra y parásitos. 
Nunca antes en la historia se ha visto a gente que sin trabajar vivan mejor que los que trabajan. 

Subida pensiones , una media de 50€ mes. Subida autónomos una media de 30€ mes y en breve mucho más. Robar dinero a los que trabajan para dárselo a los que no.

Deberías hacer más autocrítica y tener más empatía e inteligencia emocional para los que están en el mercado laboral actual. 

En esta vida, no solo vives tú.


----------



## Tratante (26 Feb 2022)

manottas dijo:


> No conozco ningun tecnico de obra... que haya sido ascendido a departamento. Y luego estan los de internacional.... te proponen para una obra y te llega el de RRHH y te venden... "Que suerte tienes!!!! Vas a ganar un paston. No vas a gastar nada."



Eso tampoco es así..., yo en su día pasé de obra y barro a ser el segundo de abordo de una delegación, de ahí pase a otra empresa a "pisar en blando", y luego empezó mi periplo internacional de varios años hasta que decidí regresar a España. Y los puestos de obra y barro es donde disfruto realmente de la construcción por duro que sea o parezca.

Por mi experiencia personal, considero que es más sencillo pasar a oficina desde obra, que al contrario, pues una vez te encasillan en gestión, negocio, pisar sobre alfombras, etc, las charos de RRHH creen que ya no serás capaz de volver al barro. Viendo ese panorama, supongo que hasta habrá empresas que lo usan como "castigo"...


----------



## tovarovsky (26 Feb 2022)

Gentiles impíos!!! no susagais ilusiones, estais en nuestro sistema y habeis sido condenados a la miseria y a la muerte prematura con nuestras ponzoñas salvadoras!! Sois montoneras de carne con ojos, bienquedistas y egoistas que correis como pollos sin cabeza en la carrera de la rata! Si fueseis valientes, sabríais donde ir a buscar a los culpables y cambiarían las cosas, pero sois unas nenazas bienquedas asustadizas y muy apegadas a vuestros bienes materiales. Nada cambiará vuestra deriva hacia los infiernos, la apatía, la amenaza y el sufrimiento serán parte de vuestro dia a dia hasta vuestra desaparición absoluta.


----------



## greg_house (26 Feb 2022)

Hay que matar a la gente de RRHH

Hijos e hijas de puta.


----------

